# Bunk Rail And Anti-Escape Door Panel



## treadlite (Nov 30, 2014)

Hadn't even taken our first trip and already have a couple of mods under my belt (despite my "no mods" agreement with the little lady  ).

Mod 1: Built an easily removable bed rail for the bottom bunk so that I can still tilt the bed up for travel storage. The challenge was to not have any knobs or latches that my 2 year old would find irresistible to play with thus accidentally disconnecting the rail. I came up with a lock that uses a metal pin that I slide into the rail deep enough that his little fingers can't reach. To pull pin out I use a magnet that I keep safely hidden out of reach.

Mod 2: anti-escape panel; To cover the storage door non-locking latch (another irresistible collection of knobs and levers) at the end of the lower bunk, I used a piece of plastic coated press board and glued 1 inch foam board to the back of it filling the gap between door frame lip and door. It just sits inside of the door frame and can easily be removed from the outside once the door is open.

Trip 1 made last weekend and mods worked better then expected


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice, I would like more info on the rail system. Our 3 year old will start using the top bunk this season since we have a newborn to.


----------



## treadlite (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Jasonrebecca,

Sorry for the delayed reply, must not have this setup to notify me when I get a comment (I must fix that). Sure, I will give you any additional info you need. This setup is a little overly fancy, but I put the extra time in so that it would accommodate the fold-up bottom bunk. I didn't want to have to unscrew anything every time I wanted to utilized the storage space. This setup ended up being so convenient that I removed it and re-installed it several times during our trip (bunk worked well as a diaper changing table). Once both kids start using the bunks I will make a much simpler (harder to remove) version for the stationary top bunk.

Just some insight on the construction of the rail that I made for the bottom bunk: The wood is oak, lap jointed the the vertical pieces to the top rail for strength and the rest is just butt jointed. On the cabinet side I took a long stainless steel bolt, cut the head off and rounded the end. Bolted the threaded end to a plate, drill thought the side of the cabinet (hollow core) with a drill bit that was the same diameter as the bolt. The hole has to align with a hole drill in the end of the rail (I'll explain the technique I used for aligning if you would like). I routed out the end of the rail and installed a piece of 1/16" aluminum for strength and attached a piece of oak to the cabinet for added lateral support. On the bathroom side of the rail I milled a 3/16ish slot that is intersected with a hole for the metal pin which locks everything in place. I mounted a piece of aluminum angle iron (that I should have taken more time to make pretty) to the wall stud of the bathroom which fits into the slot in the rail and then gets pinned through the intersecting hole. I didn't feel the need to support the bottom of the rail with anything but the trim that is screwed to the edge of the bed by the manufacturer (may add more screw to this at a later date) and the mattress. Hope this helps, let me know if you would like more info.


----------



## dcdak16 (Sep 17, 2014)

Do you have any more pics of the door cover up panel? Great idea, I am always worried my little ones will open up that side door and wander off.


----------



## Card1 (Oct 4, 2014)

I believe that the latch on the door is in place as an emergency escape feature?

I myself would not consider blocking a potential escape route if there was a fire or other emergency. Don't get me wrong and I am not saying it is a bad mod or anything becuase I can see the concern with a child opening the door and taking off on you. I have a 3 year old of my own that sleeps in that same area with the side door and have thought about him opening it too. But I encouraged him to know where all the safety exits are in the travel trailer but to only use them in an emergency, and ya he is 3 and it probably went in one ear and out the other or it never even stuck in the little guys head but I think it is very important to teach your kids how to properly handle emergency situations even if they are not listening to you or picking their noses when your showing them!









In my opinion it would be safer to install a simple door alarm on the door so if they do open it you are alerted to it instead of giving them one less way to safety in an emergency situation.

I know you can get those alarms super cheap on amazon and other places. Just my two cents on the door thing!

The safety bunk rail is a great mod! Well done!









Here is a link to the door alarms I was talking about incase you are curious?


----------

